# Saddle Pad Color?



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

ORANGE I absolutely love orange on bays or red


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think red would be perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

dark green


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Description

This site is for western but it gives lots of details about color matching.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather, I personally really like "quiet" colors (like cream, peach, light yellow, etc.), and I think either of them would look nice on bay. I came across this one recently (let you customize the pad with plenty of colors to choose from, piping and trim including). I'm thinking to order there myself may be for X-mas. Wilker's Custom Winning Colors Saddle Pad - All Purpose Saddle Pads from SmartPak Equine


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

what about a plaid pattern? those can be really nice


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

dark blue or hunter green?


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

they come in most any color...


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My bay gelding has a hunter green saddle pad, which looks fantastic on him. I chose hunter green because his name is Shamrock.. and yeah, you can see what I did there. Haha.

I also have a white one with navy piping that says "CEC 2006", I won it at the year end awards when I showed. I don't use it much, only to cover my saddle in my tack locker.

I want a reversible yellow/navy one for him as well as a black one.


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Saddle Pad Color*

Black would look really nice on a bay horse. If you want to have a color then I would say darker shades are nicer. What kind of pad are you looking for? If you want a nice dark navy blue or hunter green jump/allround go to Equestrian Life and Fashion They have really nice and thick pads and the colors are nice and "rich". 

Good luck :lol: Choosing a color is tough. Especially when there are so many out there.


----------



## whisp (Dec 8, 2011)

Navy, dark green, maroon.. you could always get a black saddle pad with white piping. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## ChopRider (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of my friends ordered saddle pads from littlesaddler. You can choose any color combination that you want - pad, piping, etc. also monograms. Here's the link: Little Saddler - Horse and Pony Saddle Pads

good luck!


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are some pics of the two colors that are nice. The pads are really nice. Not the ordinary thin pad. http://www.myhorsestyle.com


----------

